# Jobillo platter #2



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 10, 2017)

Man, I've been a very busy person this week. Here's my second platter made from J0billo. It was turned from a board that was 1" thick and about 12" square. The finished platter is 11.5" in diameter and 7/8" tall and finished with six coats of danish oil, buffed and then waxed, its silky smooth. Notice that there is a flat side, had I turned this to be perfectly round it probably would have ended up being about 10" in diameter. I think the flat side adds to its character. I have a third blank ready to turn and it should finish out as a 16" platter. Saving that one for after I can afford a square carbide turning tool.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 10, 2017)

Holy crap batsman! That is awesome 
Nice job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 10, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Holy crap batsman! That is awesome
> Nice job



I was going to click the Like button but it doesn't have an exclamation symbol. So, Thank You!!! 

This was one of those rare occasions where I actually paid for some wood. The board was $30 and I got this from it. For me that was expensive but after turning this platter I think it was $30 well spent. I love the colors and shape. The bigger one is yet to come and it cost me even more.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 10, 2017)

There is a lot of chatoyance in this wood but for some reason I can never get it to show in any of my pictures.


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2017)

That is really something David! Very nice piece of wood and you do an outstanding job of turning it! The lip detail is very sweet! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 10, 2017)

Wow that's stunning! Echoing the other thread, this would make an *awesome* display piece

That flat side when framed with the stand adds to the piece, in my opinion

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 10, 2017)

Beautiful job David. I love the colors.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 10, 2017)

Loaded with character! Definitely a keeper! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Love it! That streak of heartwood through the center is killer. Absolutely beautiful David.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2017)

Beautiful- Good Eye- picking those pieces of wood out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you for all the compliments. Now I need to buy some nice lumber and make shelf where I can put my display pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 10, 2017)

It appears that I mis-spelled the name of the wood and have since corrected it. It is not Jubillo but rather Jobillo.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2017)

Another great piece David. I love that heartwood color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 10, 2017)

David,
Nice wood and very nice turning. But best of all is you worked in that you needed more wood!!! Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 10, 2017)

What I need now is a shed like @Mike1950 for my wood. I have a friend in northern Idaho that has lots of black locust for me, maybe some other wood. And next Wednesday I go and help myself to all the maple I can fit into a borrowed pick up truck. So for now I need to spend less time at the lathe and more time trying to find a place to store it. Tomorrow I'm going to go through my wood shed and start picking stuff to sell or trade or if its checked too bad then throw it into the burn pile. Or better yet I'll just put all my excess wood on the lathe, turn it into a big pile of shavings and mail it to @Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Gonna send him the Mega-Board kit?!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Az Turnings (Aug 11, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> There is a lot of chatoyance in this wood but for some reason I can never get it to show in any of my pictures.


If you. Look closely to me it looks like a rat is lying on a red log. I see the rodent shape in the right part of the red

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 11, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Gonna send him the Mega-Board kit?!



I someone pays the $499 lifetime membership fee @Tony will get a free large cutting board kit every month for life (or until the shipping money runs out)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 11, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> If you. Look closely to me it looks like a rat is lying on a red log. I see the rodent shape in the right part of the red



Yep, I see that too. So maybe its actually a rat sitting on a big piece of bacon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 11, 2017)

It's obviously a stoned hump nosed fish of some sort, swimming to the left. You can tell he's stoned by the squinty eye, and the smile on his face!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Todd Halleman (Aug 12, 2017)

Wow! That is awesome! Platters are one of my favorite things to turn. You did a nice job on this one.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you! I'm driving to California at the end of September to visit my mother, I might have drive back by way of Newbert/Portland and see some of your platters.


----------

